# positive aspects of SA for you?



## mrsnorris22 (Aug 25, 2011)

For me, one positive aspect of SA is that it keeps me on my toes. It motivates me to do well. I think that when the anxiety is absent, I'm not as motivated to do my best. 

Now that I'm overcoming this social anxiety (somewhat...I still have some ways to go lol), I feel like my motivation to do well has gone down a little bit. I mean, I'm definitely happy that I've been able to push past a lot of the anxiety, but in a way it also helped me do my best.


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

It has lead me to a forum filled with great people


----------



## mrsnorris22 (Aug 25, 2011)

AnotherRawAddict said:


> It has lead me to a forum filled with great people


:clap :boogie


----------



## MissMahone (Apr 19, 2012)

I feel like it has helped me to be a more compassionate and sympathetic person. When I was younger I was always teased - nothing really severe, but it always made me feel so awful about myself. I've always tried to never do that to anybody, and to understand how my actions can make people feel, even if I don't intend them to.


----------



## AngelicViisen (Apr 23, 2012)

One of the positive things about it for me, is time alone, time to myself to just think.
To evaluate my life, my actions, people around me and figure how i may grow spiritually.


----------



## ohionick (Sep 4, 2011)

i think my problems with anxiety and depression and low confidence make me appreciate the small things in life, like the simple pleasures that i enjoy, i am to be more sympathetic and sensitive in certain situations, i dont know why but anxiety causes me to work harder and pushes me to do my best


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

AnotherRawAddict said:


> It has lead me to a forum filled with great people


This! Definitely the biggest positive that has come out of it :yes


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

They say some things are better left unsaid.

With that said, sometimes I have harsh things i want to tell someone (in real life) but I just don't. I don't crack a sarcastic joke either. That's the plus side of my SA lol.

Idk how some people are just straight up with their words, but I'm quite glad I'm not during times when I really shouldn't say anything lol


----------



## mrsnorris22 (Aug 25, 2011)

JenN2791 said:


> They say some things are better left unsaid.
> 
> With that said, sometimes I have harsh things i want to tell someone (in real life) but I just don't. I don't crack a sarcastic joke either. That's the plus side of my SA lol.
> 
> Idk how some people are just straight up with their words, but I'm quite glad I'm not during times when I really shouldn't say anything lol


Hehe, too true! :haha


----------



## In Search (Mar 1, 2012)

the positive to me is that it keeps me loyal to my purpose since i don't really hang out i tend to put time into my work at school and keeps me in track of finishing it also it keeps me from acting like jerk and doing stupid stuff


----------



## 2StarlessNight (Mar 26, 2012)

I think it has allowed me to be more open-minded and accepting to people's problems/plight.


----------



## Renea2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

Made me more accepting of other people's personality. One way for people to be happy is to accept them for who they are. Also made me appreciate the things/people i do have, cause my life could be worst than this.


----------



## Arcane (May 1, 2012)

Made me a loner, but I also matured faster than others, It also made me nonchalant and open to others' ideas.


----------



## LisaLee (Mar 28, 2012)

SA has made me appreciate all acts of kindness. It has always made me more accepting of other people right to choose their own life path.


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

It's an excuse for me to spend lots of time alone :b 
I met my lovely boyfriend from a social anxiety meet up, haha.
I care a lot for people (but I'm probably too nice, which is a negative).


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

It has helped me choose a profession 
It has helped me accept more that isn't right or doesn't flow (I don't know if that even makes sense)


----------



## lovelikerockets (May 4, 2012)

I think I've had more time to reflect on myself and figure out who I am, if that makes any sense. And because of my anxiety I've been relying on my favorite bands to make me happy for the past few years and now I'm so thankful I've found them


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

Having S.A has helped me stay true to myself and not get caught up in all the nonsense that people get into. Not having friends = not being involved in the immature garbage that drives the lives of people my age. Also, having S.A makes me incredibly polite, in the sense that I never interrupt people or say things that hurt the feelings of others.

I am so glad that I am who I am today. Sure, I'm not perfect, but nobody is. I am glad to have the skills and virtues that I do possess, and I am also willing to accept my faults.


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

I have a lot of time for myself. I try to better myself, to be a positive person, love and help my family to better themselves. I'm starting to wake up everyday with a confidence that with work and dedication I can be the best me and be a great influence on the people who surround me.


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Without this social anxiety I probably wouldn't have developed such determination.It has allowed me to examine myself more closely. By asking myself why I have this anxiety, I have learned more about who I am. I see it as a gift; it has propelled me on a journey to discover myself, and when I finally overcome it, I'll look back and see it as a gigantic stepping stone.


----------



## Nick1993 (May 6, 2012)

I think SA has let me learn so much more about myself.


----------



## theflow (May 21, 2012)

Lol started me on an adventure that changed my life forever & might make it perfect if I stay persistent


----------



## mrsnorris22 (Aug 25, 2011)

theflow said:


> Lol started me on an adventure that changed my life forever & might make it perfect if I stay persistent


:clap


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

mrsnorris22 said:


> For me, one positive aspect of SA is that it keeps me on my toes. It motivates me to do well. I think that when the anxiety is absent, I'm not as motivated to do my best.


This is what I like about it as well. I'm constantly faced with all of these little challenges. Sometimes I'm up for the challenge and sometimes I run away from it. But I can't tell you how amazing it feels to actually do something that completely terrifies me. I just feel like I've learned, and continue to learn, so much about myself from battling SAD. Trying to overcome it is making me a better person and I look forward to seeing who I am in the years to come.


----------



## ladyscuttle (Jan 29, 2012)

I feel like I've grown to do better for everything around me. It gives me time to have peace with myself and take care of my responsibilities. I take the negative experiences of people around me and do my best to carry out my actions in a more positive way.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

If it weren't for social anxiety I would have never met the loveliest man in the world, ironically.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

It has driven me to travel and explore, it has made me very analytical. And it is like playing life on a super hard level  :lol


----------



## tjames (Jan 31, 2012)

I don’t think I would have met the love of my life the way I did if not for my SA. Dealing with my SA has made me a more understanding person. I try not to judge people who aren’t automatically nice to me because I really don’t know what is going on. They could have just experienced something horrible or they could have SA or depression. I have been cordial with a neighbor of mine lately because I just kept saying hi and being friendly. He was never mean. He was just avoidant. One day he surprised me with a smile and wished me a happy day. We have been on good terms since.


----------



## Spartacus1 (May 27, 2012)

SA has made me a very loyal person.


----------



## Gary (Oct 19, 2008)

I think through years SA made me live in a different world to everyone else, I remember camping back in grade 6 and how that trip was a big experience for everyone and for me it was more of a talk-to-myself-in-my-mind thing.

Definetly makes you very introspective (when you're not dealing with the anxiety part) and makes you put a lot of thought into everything which can be a good thing


----------



## TheRealM (May 8, 2012)

feels said:


> This is what I like about it as well. I'm constantly faced with all of these little challenges. Sometimes I'm up for the challenge and sometimes I run away from it. But I can't tell you how amazing it feels to actually do something that completely terrifies me. I just feel like I've learned, and continue to learn, so much about myself from battling SAD. Trying to overcome it is making be a better person and I look forward to seeing who I am in the years to come.


Just how I feel it too..

I also think that having SA has made me more loyal as a friend and having sympathy.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I don't go out partying, getting wasted and drunk. I don't go out often with different types of people and risk meeting the wrong type of people.


----------



## NewYorkRangers1926 (May 31, 2012)

For me: 
-I've matured much faster than my peers
-I'm more open minded towards others problems/opinions
-Never bored; I'm used to being alone most of the time so I've taken up many hobbies


----------

